# Happy Birthday Bradley-1991



## PB Moderating Team (Jan 16, 2012)

1 member is celebrating a birthday today:

-Bradley-1991 (born 1991, Age: 21)


Happy Birthday!


----------



## dudley (Jan 16, 2012)

Happy 21st birthday..it is an Important one , I remember...All my Good wishes for you on this day and may the Lord God and His Son, Jesus Christ always be with you my brother.


----------



## crimsonleaf (Jan 16, 2012)

Happy birthday Bradley. It's still a biggie So instead of rushing to the nearest bar to celebrate (which I understand you can over there) I'm sure you'll spend the day in quiet contemplation. Well, tomorrow you will anyway...


----------



## rbcbob (Jan 16, 2012)

Happy birthday Bradley. My son just turned 21 yesterday and like you grew up in a Reformed Baptist Church.


----------



## baron (Jan 16, 2012)

Happy Birthday!


----------



## Bradley-1991 (Jan 16, 2012)

Thanks guys. Not going to go out and drink, just going to sit home reading and praying today since I don't have to work tonight. Going to read some Scripture and then read some J.C. Ryle -Expository Thought on the Gospels, Practical religion and John Owen - Of Mortification of Sin in Believers. Doesn't that sound like a good birthday? It sure does to me. Thanks again guys. Hope you all have a blessed day,

Bradley


----------

